# Tag 2000 Battery Type?



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the battery type in a Tag 2000 Professional please? Model WK1112. I'm not having luck with the search function unfortunately.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

371 (395 may work if there's enough space available). If you're unsure, 371.


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Deli said:


> 371 _*(395 may work if there's enough space available)*_. If you're unsure, 371.


This always confuses me, Most of these quartz watch came originally with the Renata 395 battery installed. The 371 and 395 have just about the exact dimensions, just the 395 is a hair thicker. the movements come with a battery guard as well, increasing the "thickness" of the batteries placement with in the case. So why would space not be available for the 395 to be stuck back in?

I know that there are several other topics on this subject, but they all are about the same and filled with anecdotal evidence to the reason for jewelers to switch down to the thinner 371 battery in lieu of the 395. Also the size may be just about the same, but 371 is only a 1.55Volt 39mAh battery, where is the 395 is a 1.55Volt 55mAh. dimensions again are almost equal but the capacity is slightly off as well. So again if the watch came with a "thicker" 395 installed, why would there be not enough room to reinstall this same thicker, higher capacity original battery?

Doing the change your self both batteries are only about 2-5 US dollars, but if you take it to some one you could pay more than 75$ for the battery, seals and pressure testing. The lower capacity 371 battery would bring you back in to the dealer more often.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the details. I may pick up both and see what I can have my jeweler do for me.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

arbyjr said:


> This always confuses me, Most of these quartz watch came originally with the Renata 395 battery installed. The 371 and 395 have just about the exact dimensions, just the 395 is a hair thicker. the movements come with a battery guard as well, increasing the "thickness" of the batteries placement with in the case. So why would space not be available for the 395 to be stuck back in?
> 
> I know that there are several other topics on this subject, but they all are about the same and filled with anecdotal evidence to the reason for jewelers to switch down to the thinner 371 battery in lieu of the 395. Also the size may be just about the same, but 371 is only a 1.55Volt 39mAh battery, where is the 395 is a 1.55Volt 55mAh. dimensions again are almost equal but the capacity is slightly off as well. So again if the watch came with a "thicker" 395 installed, why would there be not enough room to reinstall this same thicker, higher capacity original battery?
> 
> Doing the change your self both batteries are only about 2-5 US dollars, but if you take it to some one you could pay more than 75$ for the battery, seals and pressure testing. The lower capacity 371 battery would bring you back in to the dealer more often.


And this is only Chapter 1.


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy to chime in here.

I'm CERTAIN EVERY new TAG with a non chrono quartz I've seen came with the 371 from the factory. New 3 jewel movements even have the 371 Cell stamped on the movement. Stick with the 371. I don't have time right now to go into right now, but I have shared posts in the past on this issue.

Cheers,
David


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> I'm CERTAIN EVERY new TAG with a non chrono quartz I've seen came with the 371 from the factory. New 3 jewel movements even have the 371 Cell stamped on the movement. Stick with the 371. I don't have time right now to go into right now, but I have shared posts in the past on this issue.
> 
> ...


The Model being talked about above is not a "new" one. New watches may be so but this model would have came with a 395 with the battery guard. sure along the way like many others the 371 could have been put in instead, but still there really is now reason for that to have happened seeing this model would have came fitted with the 395.


----------



## WaterMelon (Jan 10, 2019)

I've tried both 371 and 395 on my Tag 2000 Professional and found that 371 actually fits perfectly flat but the 395 would be slightly protruded/raised. Not sure what's the original battery size as battery has been changed numerous times by the watch shop, when I DIY opened the back I found Renata 395 sitting in it. That's what the shop put into my Tag 2000 but I've changed it to 371 as it sits perfectly flat. 

I may be wrong, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

